# [OT, Starwars] He has seen the light... maybe...



## Tsyr (Apr 25, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/entertainment/film/newsid_1945000/1945447.stm

What do you think? A good sign? Or just a sign?


----------



## Zappo (Apr 25, 2002)

A good sign... I have already heard from various sources that Attack of the Clones is much better than the Phantom Menace.


----------



## Ysgarran (Apr 25, 2002)

Just read this weeks 'Time' magazine, they pretty much agree that Lucas has found that which was lost.  They were very positive about the whole movie.

Yoda is completely computer generated this time.  It turns out one of the effects they had to had was to add some flaws from the puppet version of Yoda, otherwise it wouldn't look like the real Yoda.  For example, they had to add some 'floppiness' to his ears so the movements would look more like the puppet version.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 25, 2002)

How in the world can you think it's a _good_ sign that Lucas has revised his "marketing approach?"

Designing his movie around a marketing plan is what got us in this mess in the first place.

Designing a movie-- what _used_ to be a work of art-- around market forces, like trying to see which way the rabbit jumps, is a profoundly stupid approach.

Here's an idea, George: Make a good film. Remember how that works?

Obviously not.


Wulf


----------



## Zappo (Apr 25, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *How in the world can you think it's a good sign that Lucas has revised his "marketing approach?"*



Why, do you think he should have stayed the same? 

The marketing is one of the problems. He said he has heavily reduced the marketing. Therefore, the change is for good. Maybe not as good as some hoped, but good nonetheless.


----------



## Henry (Apr 25, 2002)

I'll take the same tactic I took for the Fellowship of the Rings movie:

Wait until it comes out. Then bash it at your leisure. What I've been hearing from friends who have spoiled themselves (a great sacrifice to the community, which will not go unrewarded) is that it will "redeem" the Star Wars franchise from Episode I. This comes from a Star Wars fan who hated Episode I.

But then, I liked Episode I, so what do I know?


----------



## Florin (Apr 25, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *How in the world can you think it's a good sign that Lucas has revised his "marketing approach?"
> 
> Designing his movie around a marketing plan is what got us in this mess in the first place.
> 
> ...




Maybe you should read closer and catch things like this:


> The new film will have a "darker feel, closer to the original saga" and "no silly characters or kids", says the Lucasfilm document.




*That* is what *I* consider a good sign.


----------



## WizarDru (Apr 25, 2002)

In other words, it will fulfill my hopes that it will be to Episode I what 'Empire Strikes Back' was to 'Star Wars' (although the rift will be much more significant in terms of quality).


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 25, 2002)

_



*WizarDru:*
In other words, it will fulfill my hopes that it will be to Episode I what 'Empire Strikes Back' was to 'Star Wars' (although the rift will be much more significant in terms of quality).

Click to expand...


_
Except that the original Star Wars was a darn good movie, while the Phantom Menace only had flashes of brilliance during an otherwise somewhat lackluster showing.  And that Episode III will probably be the darkest of the new series, not Episode II.

And I have "taken one for the team" and seen spoilers.  I'm pretty darn excited for May 22...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 25, 2002)

Lucas is a marketer _first and foremost_, not a filmmaker. If you think otherwise, you are fooling yourself.

Yes, it's so refreshing that after a couple of years he's been able to scour the internet for the comments of disappointed fans and release a press release that addresses those concerns. Is it sinking in? I mean, in the past he's pretty much given the big F-U to his core fans, but maybe now, he's finally seen the light. It just _happens_ to be a few weeks until opening.

I'm curious, do you think he really acknowledges the mistakes he made in Ep I, or is he simply reacting to market pressure? Do you think he _gets_ it? 

Does it make a difference to you that this "acknowledgement" of his was an internal memo addressed to licensees (I'll say it again, LICENSEES), and not to the fans.

Really, what do you think?


Wulf


----------



## Mialee (Apr 25, 2002)

Y'know, Wulf, I'm sure you're right. The man is only interested in scrabbling up as many merchandising dollars as he can, and isn't capable of showing any love for quality adventure cinema.

Jaded cynics. Pelor love 'em.


----------



## King_Stannis (Apr 25, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *Lucas is a marketer first and foremost, not a filmmaker. If you think otherwise, you are fooling yourself...*





george lucas has done a hell of a lot for the movie industry in general. how many of your favorite movies have used the cutting edge technology of ILM or skywalker sound? probably quite a bit.

george lucas owes me, you and average SW fan - NOTHING! he is free to make good star wars movies, bad star wars movies, or no star wars movies. if anyone feels robbed by him or slighted, don't go and see the movie. it's your best form of protest. i actually feel sorry for the guy, he's trying to live up to three movies that are viewed with rose-colored glasses by many people, and he has to listen to nerds around the world to try to tell him how to make movies - something he's done for over 30 years.

man, i never knew i'd turn into such a lucas-defender, but some of you really need to stop harboring such hatred for a man who has brought such joy to so many.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 25, 2002)

King_Stannis... bravo. Well done, sir. 

I can't agree more. The poor man brought us arguably THE best sci-fi/adventure mythos ever, and here his trying to do it again- his every move is being second-guessed by legions of cruel, snide "fans" who never really were in danger of actually LIKING the new movies at all. 

I poke fun at Uncle George now and then, but really, I'd love to shake that man's hand with a tear in my eye.


----------



## Florin (Apr 25, 2002)

All I know is that I was so excited when the movie started up for Ep. I that I nearly puked.  I left the theater euphoric.  Sure, after I sat down and let the magic fade, some things about it bothered me, but I saw a Star Wars movie, and I got what I expected.


----------



## omedon (Apr 25, 2002)

American Graffiti, was definitely made by a film maker, not a marketing mogul. And what a masterpiece it is.


----------



## Rinndalir (Apr 25, 2002)

> Henry:
> 
> *What I've been hearing from friends who have spoiled themselves ... is that it will "redeem" the Star Wars franchise from Episode I.*




Sure. I'll believe it when I see it. Which will NOT be opening week, and I'd encourage everyone here to do the same and join the opening week boycott. 




> Mialee:
> 
> *The man is only interested in scrabbling up as many merchandising dollars as he can, and isn't capable of showing any love for quality adventure cinema. *




Why, I think that sums it up quite nicely...


----------



## Wolfen Priest (Apr 25, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> I poke fun at Uncle George now and then, but really, I'd love to shake that man's hand with a tear in my eye. *




I agree.  The tear in the eye might be a little overzealous, but the point was well made.  

I too was not expecting much from Episode I.  And that being the case, I thoroughly enjoyed the movie.  And, probably just like so many other fans, after a while I started seeing all the weeknesses (although I had braced myself, being forewarned, for the idiocy of Jar Jar).

After seeing the Episode II Trailer on Fox that one night, I'm actually pretty disappointed and not expecting much from Episode II either.  I mean let's face it; Star Wars, the original saga, was a moment in time, and that moment is gone.

Here's an analogy:  I loved _Alien_ and _Aliens_.  But if they tried to continue that saga (which they did with disastrous results) I would recognize that those movies cannot be remade, because half the reason for their glory (and the glory of SW, and _Blade Runner_ for that matter) was that they were in the 80's.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: the 80's rocqued.


----------



## WizarDru (Apr 25, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *I'm curious, do you think he really acknowledges the mistakes he made in Ep I, or is he simply reacting to market pressure? Do you think he gets it?
> 
> Does it make a difference to you that this "acknowledgement" of his was an internal memo addressed to licensees (I'll say it again, LICENSEES), and not to the fans.
> 
> Really, what do you think?*




Honestly?  I'm of two minds.  On the one hand, I think he's been hard pressed to truly read his fans for a long time, and with good reason.  Fans can be a fickle, difficult lot, often maligning something they enjoy, even as they continue to enjoy it.  I heard an awful lot of folks bad-mouth episode I (and for the record, I enjoyed it, but didn't think it was anything as amazing as the first film...but then, _there was no way it could be_), but many still went to see it two, three and four times....even as they were complaining about it.

I think Lucas took a lot of the criticism of Episode I to heart, and set out to make a better film, not just a better Star Wars film.  Parts of Episode I are fantastic...the problem is that the whole was less than the sum of it's parts.  Pod Races, Light Saber battles and Jedi Councils do not a whole film make.

One should also point out that Lucas has never been considered a great director, to begin with.  Yes, 'American Graffiti' is an excellent film.  But 'Star Wars' is actually somewhat herky-jerky in it's direction.  I consider Empire to be a much better *film*, the best of the entire series, in point of fact...and Lucas didn't direct that one.

I also think that Lucas is a pragmatist and an excellent businessman.  He wants to make a film people will want to see over and over again, and listens to his audience about what works and what didn't.  Hopefully, he's learned his lesson.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 25, 2002)

Mialee said:
			
		

> *Y'know, Wulf, I'm sure you're right. The man is only interested in scrabbling up as many merchandising dollars as he can, and isn't capable of showing any love for quality adventure cinema. *




Perhaps you should read what I said again. Being a marketer first and foremost does not preclude a love for adventure cinema. It's not an all or nothing situation, I have nothing against him making money from his movies. I buy the merchandise, and, after all, much of it pays my salary. But given the choice of a marketing ploy with story as the afterthought, or a brilliant movie with marketing as the afterthought, it's an easy choice.



			
				King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *... he has to listen to nerds around the world to try to tell him how to make movies - something he's done for over 30 years.*




That comment might hold some merit if it were _only_ nerds who observed the low quality of the first movie.



			
				Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *The poor man brought us arguably THE best sci-fi/adventure mythos ever...*




No argument. It's the best.



> *... and here his trying to do it again- his every move is being second-guessed by legions of cruel, snide "fans" who never really were in danger of actually LIKING the new movies at all. *




Now that's just silly, Doc. The fans didn't want TPM to suck. Don't call my fandom into question because I call a spade a spade. The writing is on the wall. It is Lucas' attitude (parroted above by Stannis) that he doesn't owe the fans anything that has alienated fans and made them angry, cruel, and snide.



			
				omedon said:
			
		

> *American Graffiti, was definitely made by a film maker, not a marketing mogul. And what a masterpiece it is. *




I only wish it were the same man.



			
				Rinndalir said:
			
		

> *Sure. I'll believe it when I see it. Which will NOT be opening week, and I'd encourage everyone here to do the same and join the opening week boycott. *




That's my plan as well. I have seen enough first-hand to recognize that there will be a lot of parts I will love: the action sequences and the special effects, and there will be plenty of both. (Coincidentally, these are the parts that sell action figures.)

But it won't stand as a good story. The plot is thin (stretched already to the breaking point, by the damage done in TPM), the dialogue is terrible, and I don't expect much from the acting.

Unfortunately, as a wise man once said, "A special effect without a story is a pretty boring thing."

Wish I could remember who that was.


Wulf


----------



## King_Stannis (Apr 25, 2002)

Originally posted by King_Stannis 
... he has to listen to nerds around the world to try to tell him how to make movies - something he's done for over 30 years. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 



That comment might hold some merit if it were only nerds who observed the low quality of the first movie. 

============================================== 

yeah, but it's only nerds who are obsessing on it. other people either thought that the phantom menace was pretty good, not great (i put myself in this category), or it was a little lackluster. but you don't hear them crying for an idiotic one-week boycott, either. nor calling for lucas' head on message boards around the internet. and most likely, they're pretty pumped up for this movie - quietly so. 

ahh, the one-week boycott. the nerd's ultimate masturbatory excercise. delude yourself into thinking that you'll "teach lucas a lesson" because you were disappointed in the last movie (yet still partake of his latest movie 7 days later - apparently without restriction).  even though that last movie was done 3 years earlier, i might add. if you like episode 3, do you plan on writing lucas a personal check in 2008? thank god the internet fanatics are a small percentage. AotC will be the biggest movie of the year, and there's really nothing you can do to stop it.


----------



## hong (Apr 25, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *
> the nerd's ultimate masturbatory excercise.
> *




I am "masturbating" RIGHT NOW, if you know what I mean, and I think you do.


----------



## mmadsen (Apr 25, 2002)

> I loved _Alien_ and _Aliens_.  But if they tried to continue that saga (which they did with disastrous results) I would recognize that those movies cannot be remade, because half the reason for their glory (and the glory of SW, and _Blade Runner_ for that matter) was that they were in the 80's.




_Alien_ came out in 1979, and I see very little about either the 70's or the 80's that made it what it was.  _Aliens_, although it centered on Colonial Marines with big guns, transcended the 80's action film; it wasn't a movie about a superhero with a machine-gun and thermonuclear hand-grenades.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 25, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *ahh, the one-week boycott. the nerd's ultimate masturbatory excercise. delude yourself into thinking that you'll "teach lucas a lesson"... AotC will be the biggest movie of the year, and there's really nothing you can do to stop it. *




Yeah, I'd say the lackluster merchandise sales are the real lesson, and have been for 3 years.

I'd put good money on LOTR: The Two Towers, by the way. (Yeah, THAT is my own personal wet dream...)


Wulf


----------



## King_Stannis (Apr 25, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, I'd say the lackluster merchandise sales are the real lesson, and have been for 3 years.
> 
> ...




if "the two towers" outperforms AotC in one week (remember, christmas release) i will track you down and give you nice crisp $20 bill. 

i do know what you are talking about, but TTT will probably not have the gross that AotC will when it's all said and done. it could be close, but SW has more of a built in audience than LotR does. 

sorry if i came off as overly harsh, but this is like the tenth time i've had this discussion. i should have just let it go.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 26, 2002)

Stannis, you do realize that TTT doesn't have to make all its money inside the last single week of 2002 to still be considered a 2002 movie, right?

I would have thought that at some point in 10 discussions that would have become obvious.


Wulf


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 26, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am "masturbating" RIGHT NOW, if you know what I mean, and I think you do. *




:: HELPLESS GIGGLING FOLLOWED BY FALLING OUT OF MY CHAIR ::


----------



## Wolfspider (Apr 26, 2002)

> The new film will have a "darker feel, closer to the original saga" and "no silly characters or kids", says the Lucasfilm document.




No kids?  I remember seeing a really cute picture of some young (under five) Padawan learners...adorable little tykes with lightsabers and little braids just like Obi-Wan had in the first prequel movie.

And what about Boba Fett?  Isn't he a "kid" in this movie?

Anyway...things do look up for the second film.  I'll still be waiting, however, to hear what y'all think about it before seeing it.


----------



## WizarDru (Apr 26, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am "masturbating" RIGHT NOW, if you know what I mean, and I think you do. *




You know, hong, that's the first time that didn't seem to work.


----------



## PenguinKing (Apr 26, 2002)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *No kids?  I remember seeing a really cute picture of some young (under five) Padawan learners...adorable little tykes with lightsabers and little braids just like Obi-Wan had in the first prequel movie.
> 
> And what about Boba Fett?  Isn't he a "kid" in this movie?*



AFAIK, there _is_ a scene that involves Yoda instructing young Jedi-to-be, but I don't think any of those kids are anything more than walk-ons or extras.

(And as for Boba Fett, he's supposedly a right creepy little psychopath even at this point, so I'm not sure the kiddie appeal is really all there.  )

 - Sir Bob.


----------



## Wolfspider (Apr 26, 2002)

PenguinKing said:
			
		

> *AFAIK, there is a scene that involves Yoda instructing young Jedi-to-be, but I don't think any of those kids are anything more than walk-ons or extras.
> 
> (And as for Boba Fett, he's supposedly a right creepy little psychopath even at this point, so I'm not sure the kiddie appeal is really all there.  )
> 
> - Sir Bob. *




Hey, I'm all in support of creepy kids.  But if I hear anything that even remotely sounds like a "Yippee!" I'm outta there.


----------



## Mark (Apr 26, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *The poor man brought us arguably THE best sci-fi/adventure mythos ever...*




Nope.  Can't agree with that at all.  What he did, IMO, was take an otherwise obscure genre, previously confined to B-movies, the small screen and pulp fiction books and mainstream it for an extremely wide audience appeal.  He then capitolized on that effect through tie in products (with the foresight of genius and despite conventional marketeer's nay-saying).  Unfortunately, he followed it up with one good sequel (arguably better than the first movie), a second mediocre sequel (already showing his storytelling wasn't maturing with his audience) and poorly received prequel (that was trying to recapture the experience of the first movie).



			
				Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *...and here his trying to do it again-...*




What he failed to realize is that his audience, by the time of the prequel, was much more technologically savvy and flooded with other (movie and television) products in that genre.  His emulators also had the advantage of an ever-growing technological support system which he, himself, helped develop (or, more properly, was developed in support of him and needed more to do when he was done with them).  He seemed to have forgotten that it was the story that drew us all in, and the special effects that sold the products.  He dressed up his first story, a good one, and reaped the harvest.  He dressed up his sequel, a weak story, and didn't achieve a "second coming".



			
				Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *...his every move is being second-guessed by legions of cruel, snide "fans" who never really were in danger of actually LIKING the new movies at all. *




His audience, now a generation older, was also jaded by the kind of mob mentality that the internet fosters.  When something is good, it is treated to raves, when bad, to rants.  The internet is prone to highlight the extremes of opinion.  The actual breadth of middle-ground thinking is never accurately represented online.  The larger the weight on either side of the extreme, is usually (for right or for wrong) the mob that wins the virtual shouting match.



			
				Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I poke fun at Uncle George now and then, but really, I'd love to shake that man's hand with a tear in my eye. *




Personally, I'm from the middle-ground of thinking.  Like Henry, I'll wait and see (probably enjoying the next movie).  I've enjoyed all of them thus far, to varying degrees.  I can't really be "monumentally" disappointed because I've never let my expectations get all that high.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## LostSoul (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm upset about Episode I for two reasons:

1.  It wasn't very good.  At least The Matrix came out that year.

2.  All the "Star Wars geeks" came out of the closet and into the pop culture light.  Suddenly, liking Star Wars put you in with the same group of people who liked Star Trek and played D&D.

I hope Episode II will be good.  Who can say.  If it's bad, I'm sure there will be another good movie around the corner.

(Watching The Empire Strikes Back at the moment (what a cheesy name) and they've just hit Cloud City.  My favourite 20 minutes or so of movie footage.  Almost as good as the end of Casablanca.)


----------



## Valavien (Apr 26, 2002)

I don't know if anyone noticed but the dialogue and acting was just the same in Ep's IV, V and VI as they are in EP 1

I also really like Alien 3 and Alien Ressurection.  Alien 3 was a really nasty dark movie and only needed one Alien to do the job just like in the first.  It's music was great also.  One minute Ripley is having a deep and meaningful with the doctor then two seconds later he's next on the menu - really nasty!  I love the intercutting at the start also - The music and scenes that are depicted are truly excellently done


----------



## LostSoul (Apr 26, 2002)

Alien 4 was a really fun movie, kinda like The Mummy.


----------



## LostSoul (Apr 26, 2002)

Awesome... they just froze Solo.

I love that scene.  It's perfect.


----------



## Savage Wombat (Apr 26, 2002)

I hope the dialogue in SWII improves.  Not the acting ability, the lines themselves.

I can think of dozens of clever, humorous, or dramatic lines from the original trilogy.  Lines that immediately draw back the emotions associated with that scene.  

I can't think of any, really, from tPM.  That, to me, shows the true weakness of the prequel.

Here's hoping AotC has something more to offer.


----------



## Wolfen Priest (Apr 26, 2002)

*wait wait wait*



			
				mmadsen said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alien came out in 1979, and I see very little about either the 70's or the 80's that made it what it was.  Aliens, although it centered on Colonial Marines with big guns, transcended the 80's action film; it wasn't a movie about a superhero with a machine-gun and thermonuclear hand-grenades. *




I really must point out here that you are flat-out _wrong_.  Ripley was a 'super' hero[ine].... she sure did use a machinegun.... and I believe that even a thermonuclear device was used at some point or another (maybe not, but it wouldn't have been out of place).

And if you think more modern sci-fi movies like _The Matrix_ and _The Fifth Element_ stack up to the more classic titles of the 80's, then you and I should just agree to disagree.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Wulf Ratbane*


_Go _Episode II_, woo-hoo!_


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 26, 2002)

Heh... Getting there. 

All I need is a gut and a comic shop.

I can but dream...


----------



## BOZ (Apr 26, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *How in the world can you think it's a good sign that Lucas has revised his "marketing approach?"
> 
> Designing his movie around a marketing plan is what got us in this mess in the first place.
> 
> ...




man, you don't know much about hollywood.  about 90% of it is marketing (possible exaggeration, and commerically successful films (i.e., star wars) take the cake.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 26, 2002)

Oh, I'll tell ya'll if it's any good on May 9th, when I'll be seeing it.

Narner narner narner.


----------



## El_Gringo (Apr 26, 2002)

I've pretty much spoiled myself by reading the floating script. However, from what I read, Episode II should probably be the second best movie in the series.


----------



## ConcreteBuddha (Apr 26, 2002)

Savage Wombat said:
			
		

> *I hope the dialogue in SWII improves.  Not the acting ability, the lines themselves.
> 
> I can think of dozens of clever, humorous, or dramatic lines from the original trilogy.  Lines that immediately draw back the emotions associated with that scene.
> 
> ...





I agree entirely. Dialogue makes the movie, IMHO. (Reason why Pulp Fiction rocked.) Witty banter is a crucial part of this genre of movies.

The only line in TPM that even comes close to film immortality is when Obi Wan says "Why do I feel like we are about to take on another pathetic lifeform?"

Most of the witty banter in 4, 5 and 6 comes from Han Solo. TPM needed an equivalent vehicle for the witty banter. Instead we got Jar Jar.  

I've always advocated that Darth Maul would have been a memorable character if he had traded lines with Qui-Gon. Instead, he was just the red-headed, bad guy who got chopped in half...


----------



## Gizzard (Apr 27, 2002)

Here's the opening paragraph from the Time article about Lucas.  

_Maybe George Lucas ought to get out more. For the past three years, as he ruled his multimedia empire from the palatial redoubt of Skywalker Ranch in Marin County, Calif., Lucas has dwelt in the lovely dream that his 1999 Star Wars movie, Episode I—The Phantom Menace, was universally loved. Lately, though, inquiring journalists have slapped him awake. "I'm getting my education now from the press," he says. "They come in and say, 'Wow. People hated your movie. What do you think about that?'" _

It doesnt sound like he learned anything; certainly not anything in time to affect the making of the Clone movie.  (Heres the URL if you wanna read the whole thing. http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101020429/story.html )  And if that doesnt convince you, how about this:

_Lucas blames the anti-Jar Jar sentiment on "37-year-old guys who spend all their time on the Internet. _

Hmmmph!  I'll have you know I am only 36!    But, really, the point is that Jar-Jar was a horrible idea, you dont have to be over 35 to notice how he disrupts every scene he is in.  But to Lucas, he's a fine idea dragged down by a bunch of internet nerds.  How Ayn Rand.  

But, in any case, this is all speculation until the movie comes out.  I wont be going to see it until it gets some decent reviews from friends, but  I'm kinda hopeful, I keep hearing how this movie will be better than the first one.  But I'm also kinda cynical.  No one wields the hype machine like a movie studio promoting its summer blockbusters, so I try to take these little tidbits with a grain of salt.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 27, 2002)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *Oh, I'll tell ya'll if it's any good on May 9th, when I'll be seeing it.
> 
> Narner narner narner.  *




That's ok, I've _already_ seen it and it hasn't lent any weight to my opinion. As others here have said, there isn't a review in the world that is going to change the ticket sales of this movie in the slightest.

At any rate I don't dispute that it will be better than EP1, but the title of the thread was, "Has he seen the light?" and the answer is a resounding NO.

If you don't think there was any "light" for him to see in the first place, as many defenders here believe, there's not much to see in this thread...


Wulf


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 27, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *That's ok, I've already seen it and it hasn't lent any weight to my opinion. *



Urm... ya have? Was it any good then?


----------



## hong (Apr 27, 2002)

ConcreteBuddha said:
			
		

> *
> The only line in TPM that even comes close to film immortality is when Obi Wan says "Why do I feel like we are about to take on another pathetic lifeform?"
> *




There was also an off-the-cuff remark by Amidala, when Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon face off against Darth Maul in the hangar: "we'll take the long way".

I suspect Natalie Portman came up with the line on the spur of the moment, because it doesn't appear in the official script. It just goes to show....


----------



## King_Stannis (Apr 27, 2002)

even though he doesn't have to listen to his fans, the fact is that george lucas DOES listen to his fans. the inclusion of jango fett is probably evidence of that. he always said that he was mystified at the cult following of boba fett. i'm almost positive he had no intention of originally including boba's father so prominently in this movie.....i think it's a nod to fans of the movie that boba was pretty cool (despite a weak death scene) and his father could be just as cool.


so this stuff that he doesn't listen is poppycock. the real problem is that he's got 10 million nerds telling him the kind of movie they want. i think he need to go on SNL and tell some of the hard core star wars fans to get a life (ala william shatner to trekkies in 1987).


----------



## Dispater (Apr 27, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *even though he doesn't have to listen to his fans, the fact is that george lucas DOES listen to his fans. the inclusion of jango fett is probably evidence of that. he always said that he was mystified at the cult following of boba fett. i'm almost positive he had no intention of originally including boba's father so prominently in this movie.....i think it's a nod to fans of the movie that boba was pretty cool (despite a weak death scene) and his father could be just as cool.
> 
> *




Being more or less a Boba Fett fan, I really hope this Jango Fett guy lives up to his name (heh).

I think Lucas wants to make a film for his fans but the hard fact is that he cannot - he's said that himself. I just hope this film will retain something of that classic star wars feel you got from the old movies.


----------



## King_Stannis (Apr 27, 2002)

Dispater said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Being more or less a Boba Fett fan, I really hope this Jango Fett guy lives up to his name (heh).
> 
> I think Lucas wants to make a film for his fans but the hard fact is that he cannot - he's said that himself. I just hope this film will retain something of that classic star wars feel you got from the old movies. *




it's just a hunch, but i honestly don't think you'll be disappointed. the thing is, i don't think anyone should go into the movie harboring a grudge. the movie needs to be judged on its own merits. that's the problem with the one-week boycotters, they're already going into the movie privately hoping to find stuff they won't like so they can bitch and complain about it....and the beast keeps getting fed....

and you're absolutely right, he has said he can't make a movie for his fans. but i think with jango fett he's throwing them a bone. maybe he had "villain x" in that role and said "you know what, i think the fans would really appreciate an elaboration on the boba fett story....maybe i could use his dad instead of villain x". personally, i think it was pretty neat once i found out about it. i guarantee that in his wildest dream he never thought that boba fett would blow up so huge.

but i digress. i think jango fett is going to kick ass, and i really have a good feeling about this movie as a pure action adventure with a little bit of love story thrown in.


----------



## PenguinKing (Apr 27, 2002)

There's actually an entire Episode II trailer that focuses solely on Jango Fett.  I'll see if I can dig up a link...

 - Sir Bob.


----------



## myrdden (Apr 27, 2002)

Go to www.theforce.net for all the Ep II trailers available for download.  

They have some new TV commercials that focus on the main characters of the story - each getting their own 30 sec or so commercial.  Nothing really new revealed, but I have to admit I am more interested in this movie than before.

I think many people will be pleasantly surprised with this one.

Myrdden


----------



## Welverin (Apr 28, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *even though he doesn't have to listen to his fans, the fact is that george lucas DOES listen to his fans.*




Yep, this is why N'Sync isn't in the movie anymore, the Episode 1 DVD was released and Boba Fett is alive in the novels and comics.


----------

